# Revenge!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a fly tier and getting hackle for flies is a challenge due to the hackle being bought up by hair dressers. Well I exacted a bit(very small bit) of revenge this weekend. I went into a beauty/hair care supply store and bought up a bunch of colored hair extensions! They make pretty nice Clousers.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice lookin flies and the material looks good too...


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice looking flies Paymaster.

Did ya get any wierd looks while buying colored hair extensions?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

JPChase said:


> Nice looking flies Paymaster.
> 
> Did ya get any wierd looks while buying colored hair extensions?


Sent my wife in to scout it out first. She waved me in and the lady working there said her grandfather comes in and buys stuff for tying all the time. So it went well.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet flies! I heard pink is the color or choice now - especially for flounder...

Sandcrab


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sooooooooooooo...how about a pic of you with your new hair extensions?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> sooooooooooooo...how about a pic of you with your new hair extensions?


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.............................


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thats so awesome,i used to get weird looks when i went into jo-anns to buy rod thread,i'd have like 15 1000yd spools and the lil ol' ladies behind the fabric counters would always tell me "those colors will never match sonny" or "you can't sew up jeans with those metallics".just shows how creative and resourceful tackle builders can be


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Lol gonna have to get some is it much cheaper than the regular stuff


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

Kudos dude… I recently saw a news item about "Rooster feather extensions…" screwing the market up also. There are farms in the midwest that raise certain "modified" rooster for their long hackle feathers, some selling for as much as $600+ on eBay… may fly tying isn't as lucrative as you thought. 

p.s. here's a story link: http://news.discovery.com/human/rooster-feathers-fashion-110914.html


----------

